# EMG 60 in the bridge for Metal. A comparison



## maliciousteve (Aug 9, 2010)

I swapped the EMG 81 in the bridge position for the 60 I had in the neck (came stock like that in my guitar) so I recorded it to show people that the 81 isn't the be all and end all for EMG's. Overall I'm loving the 60, more crunch, clearer chords, snappier lead tone and more mids.

Here's a clip

SoundClick artist: Fallen Atlas - page with MP3 music downloads


First is the 60 then it's the 81. Let me know what you think.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 9, 2010)

O_O

You're shitting me. I don't really like the tone, but the 60 definitely sounded a lot better to my ears. I might have to try this out. I actually just swapped my pups in my main to 81/81, and 60/85 in the backup. Now I'm gonna have to try the 60 in the bridge of one of my guitars and see how it sounds through my rig.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes! Great choice!
The Other EMG combo I Like Is 85 Bridge/ 60 neck.
I NEVER liked the 81 as a bridge pickup, not enough mids for me.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 9, 2010)

I used the Toneport GX and quickly threw something together so this isn't a tone I usually go for but you can tell the difference all the same. Maybe I should go about DI'ing my JVM and see how that sounds.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard NO difference at all ahhah


----------



## beneharris (Aug 9, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I heard NO difference at all ahhah


oh its definitely there. i may think about trying to get ahold of a 60-7 and trying this out!


----------



## BMU (Aug 10, 2010)

Good post. I prefer the 81's. Slightly fuller, more modern sound. 60s sound more vintage-ish which I detest (lol.) But the difference is very small, the effect of amp settings, eq in the mix would be much greater imo.


----------



## Wolfster (Aug 11, 2010)

I prefer the 81, sounds warmer and fuller imo


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I can hear no difference either


----------

